# I have a question...



## mysteryscribe (Mar 24, 2006)

I am sure someone on this forum thread either has an idea or can make an educated guess.

I have been shooting black and white paper negatives and they work just as I expected. They have a little less detail but that okay for retro stuff. 

My question is, what would happen if you shoot a paper color negative... has anyone had any experience with it. I'm curious before I waste my money on color paper and chemicals... If you don't know guess for me...Your guess will surely be as good as mine.


----------



## JamesD (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I've read that only one or two people on this forum do their own color processing and/or printing, so it doesn't seem likely anyone would have done this.  I'd be interested to know, myself.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 11, 2006)

I never gave that much thought, but now that I have I can see the logic in not doing it.  When you work in paper negatives, you work in very few at a time.  You would be shooting maybe the equivalent of two sheets of 8x10 paper cut up.  If that was the only color processing you did, then it would be way, way to expensive to experiment with.

It had never occured to me that the low volume would require someone already doing it on an ordinary scale.  But you are right, thanks for changing the way I looked at it.  I might try to find a way to get a commercial processor to run the sheets for me and give it a shot.   Possibly in 4x5 then find someone who still open try develops.  A noritsu type thing wouldn't work.  Gets less and less practical all the time.

But it would be interesting to see what one looked like.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 15, 2006)

Reference: Adventures With Pinhole And Home-made Cameras, John Evans, Rotovisiuon SA, Mies, Switzerland 2003. Sales office is Rotovision SA, Sheridan House, 112/116A Western Road, Hove, East Sussex BN3 iDD UK.

The book provides some information on Page 123 about C-type color negative paper. Color reversal paper [R-type] is also mentioned. I have not quoted or paraphrased the information to ensure that this site is not placed in possible violation of copywrite laws.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks I'll try to make it to the public library or see if I can find it on line.  I am curious to see if the reversal would work on color prints.


----------

